# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  Can someone recommend a bot to me?

## D2R_Katex

I am looking for a good bot, if possible I would test it beforehand.

----------


## ctrlaltdefeat

edited** see below for info

----------


## ctrlaltdefeat

Here is link to discord with setup instructions as well as a trial:
PindleBot xoxo

----------


## Andrew_d2user

See Diablo 2 Resurrected best robots

----------


## rickdawgg

> See Diablo 2 Resurrected best robots


its says not to use on b net does that mean insta ban or just at your own risk

----------


## GameAssist

> Here is link to discord with setup instructions as well as a trial:
> PindleBot xoxo


Can I have the same invitation - also - I want to test it. Your link is out of date

----------


## ScottieKnowz

> Can I have the same invitation - also - I want to test it. Your link is out of date


*Revamped JiQuan "Take Over" Bot* You can check out my bot! Over 500 satisfied customers!

----------


## Andrew_d2user

> its says not to use on b net does that mean insta ban or just at your own risk


there is not a single ban among about 40 users in the battlenet

----------

